
Tesla Remotely Extended Range of Drivers in Florida. That's Not a Good Thing - phowat
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20170910/19392338181/tesla-remotely-extended-range-drivers-florida-free-thats-not-good-thing.shtml
======
byoung2
_But this brings us back to the same old discussion of whether or not you
really own what you 've bought._

This is an interesting question that has new meaning in the era of always-
connected devices. Decades ago printer companies sold the same printer for
business and consumers but the consumer version would have wait cycles
programmed in to give it a slower print speed. I remember a Sony DVD player
having extra features in the high end model but it turns out if you took the
high end remote and used it with the entry model those same features worked.

Aside from voiding your warranty, there didn't seem to be any consequences for
hacking devices you bought but now the manufacturer can undo your hacks in the
next update, which is scary.

